# Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?



## Stingray (15. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin

Such die Ultimative 4er Large Abor Rolle für meine Guideline Le Cie in Klasse 4 8,6" F :k die ich nächste Woche bekomme. Kann mich nur noch nicht für die Rolle entscheiden :c . Da ich mal Maschinenschlosser gelernt habe, ist für mich die Rolle am wichtigsten :q . Sollte beim Fliegenfische zwar genau anders rum sein, aber mir geht einer ab wenn alles 100% rund läuft :q . Nach einer großen Auswahl, kamen dann nur noch Drei Rollen in Frage. Alle Drei Rollen laufen :k ........... ich glaub ich muß mal eben aufs Klo :q .

1. Danielsson LW 2five ( alte Loop Evotec )
2. Vision XLA 45 ( habe ich schon als XLA 89 mit Wechselspule XLA 67 )
3. Guideline Inex 25

Was meint Ihr |kopfkrat ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Andreas/SH (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

Moin Thomas,

habe auch mal Maschinenschlosser gelernt, finde solche Rollen trotzdem für die feine 4er-Fischerei viel zu "überkandidelt".
Ne Bremse brauche in der Schnurklasse nicht, das lenkt nur ab.
Wichtiger finde ich, das die Rolle solide gebaut ist und nirgendwo Spiel hat.
Und klein und leicht sollte sie sein für ne 4er Rute.
Ich hab mir für den Zweck 2 Vosseler RC2 zugelegt.
(Ach nee, die eine hab ich in ner Tombola gewonnen... :q)
Gut finde ich bei der z.B. , das sie "unten offen" ist.
Und bremsen kann man mit dem Handballen.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## feinripp (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

Guude Thomas,
ich bin auch so ein Verarbeitungsfanatiker. Also ich hab ne Scierra Traxion 3/4..ein absolutes Sahnestück. Absoluter Rundlauf, kein fühlbares Spiel. Super Oberfläche, fühlt sich samtig glatt an.. ist so ein bisschen Titanfarben, poliert.
Und formschön. ..Kein Spiel beim Rücklauf , also die Bremse kommt unmittelbar(aber is glaub ich bei allen besseren Rollen so). Edelholzgriff und absolute Sahnebremse. Ich bekomm auch ne 5er WF mit mind. ca. 40m Backing noch drauf. Also die Verarbeitung ist wirklich creme, ich hatt einige Rollen in der Hand. Und das Beste: 118gr. Gewicht das is echt wenig bei ner LA Rolle mit Bremse (die man eigentlich nicht braucht). Die balanciert also die leichte LaCie sauber aus.

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/scierr32.html



Gruß


----------



## gofishing (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

Die LW 2five und die Inex 25 sind ja echte Preisschnäppchen für eine 4er Rute.

Die  XLA 45 faßt WF 4F+40m , ich würde mal sagen mit einer DT aufgespult geht noch 5 m backing drauf, nicht gerade viel.

Als 4te LA Rolle würde ich noch die ORVIS Battenkill LA in die Liste aufnehmen. Habe die Rolle für meine 5er Rute.

TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

Sorry, habe gerade noch mal nachgelesen.
Es gibt eine XLA 34 und eine XLA 56, welche meist Du denn nun.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Ace (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

Würden meine Augen entscheiden, würde ich die Inex nehmen...aber bei einer 4ér Rute wäre für mich das Verhältniss Gewicht/Preis entscheidend.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## gofishing (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

Meine Orvis LA habe ich an meiner 8´6/5er Sage/VPS mit 6er Schnur drauf.
Nach meinem Gefühl könnte die Rolle ein paar Gramm mehr haben um die ganze Kombo noch besser im Gleichgewicht zu halten.

Häng einfach mal die Rolle Deiner Wahl mit Schnur an die Rute und beurteile selbst.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

"Normalerweise" ist die Rolle immer günstiger als die Rute.
Bei mir würde die Inex schon deshalb nicht auf der Wunschliste stehen.

Ich habe schon einige Fische mit meiner 5er Rute gefangen, die Bremse habe ich nie in Anspruch genommen.


@ACE

Määäänsch Mathias Du lebst ja doch noch. |wavey: 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Ace (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

Jo Ralph...grad so eben noch
komm grad aus Norwegen...
Du reist doch auch so gerne, schnapp mal Susanne und Eyk und fahr an den Trysil, Trockenfliegenfischen nach Äschen & Forellen vom feinsten.


----------



## Stingray (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, habe gerade noch mal nachgelesen.
> Es gibt eine XLA 34 und eine XLA 56, welche meist Du denn nun.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Die XLA 34 gibt es nicht mehr. Gibt nur noch die XLA 45. Die XLA 34 war wohl doch zu klein  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

@ feinripp 
Die Traxion fand ich auch ganz gut, kam blos nich so richtig mit dem made in China klar |rolleyes .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

@ Andreas/SH 

Hatte die Vossler DC2 in der Hand. War eigentlich eine schöne Rolle für den Preis. Das ist aber auch alles schwer :c . Ich habe noch meine alte Shimano Ultegra Fly 34 . Die werde ich wohl erst mal benutzen, bis ich mich entschieden habe.

@ gofishing

Die Orvis mag ich nicht leiden. Warum auch immer |kopfkrat .

Hier noch mal die Vossler DC2

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Uwe_H (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

Ich würde zur Danielsson greifen...ich habe mir gerade eine FW5eight zugelegt...ein Traum von einer Rolle, aber innerlich hadere ich mit mir, weil ich mir nicht gleich die LW bestellt habe, wegen einem Fuffi mehr...#q#q#q, aber sie ist trotzdem wunderschön!!!

Meiner Meinung nach geht nix über Schwedendesign, egal ob Möbel, Kaffeetassen oder Angelrollen!!!


----------



## Bondex (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

laufen  ........... ich glaub ich muß mal eben aufs Klo  .



taaaaatüüüüüüüüüüüü!


----------



## Stingray (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

So nun habe ich mir diese hier geholt. Gesehen :k , begrabbelt :l , gekauft :q ! Die Guideline Inex 25

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ace (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

Glückwunsch...die ist echt schön !


----------



## feinripp (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

jo bei uns würden sie sagen "a schee röllsche hosche dou "


----------



## Uwe_H (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die Ultimative 4er Rolle ?*

Sieht hübsch aus!!! Viel Vergnügen damit!!!


----------

